# Online Game



## adamgibbons (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm looking to join an online 4E D&D game.  I know there are various programs to use for this, but I am also inexperienced in pretty much all of them.  I recently downloaded Skype as I saw it was a program many people use.  I can use any programs necessary as long as it is free.


----------

